# T-belt Tension and Tensioner Clock Position



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Just wondering how many out have the clock position of the tensioner set at 6:30. The clock position is the line through the hex and lock nut stud. This is based deflection of t-belt 13 mm with 22 lbs force midway between the cams per the latest Nissan TSB. I found this both with the Dayco belt and this latest OEM belt. Many how to's and the factory manual show the 5:30 position on the tensioner. I never had any problems at the 6:30 position with the previous Dayco belt, so I expect the same with the OEM belt.


----------

